# my first haunttrailer ever



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

this is my first trailer and my first video I ever make. 
What do you mean? I think it is not very great, but ok.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think you are on your way to a great haunt this year. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

lookin good keep up the great work


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great lookinf video. Very creepy.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I pee'd when the bloody knife wielding doctor popped!


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

he´s a slaughter ^^ I know, he looks like a doctor ^^ he is 14 years old. 

thanks for the comments ^^ I make more trailers next time ^^


----------

